# EUS guided gold fiducial insertion



## taly (Aug 4, 2010)

One of our physicians is beginning to perform endoscopic ultrasound (EUS) guided gold fiducial placement for pancreatic cancer patients.  Any help for a CPT code for physician billing would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you!!


----------

